# oops.....



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

check this out: link removed.

hobies are one tough yak...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I always say - "you can't beat a properly tied rope"
OK, maybe not always but I've said it a few times.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> I always say - "you can't beat a properly tied rope"
> OK, maybe not always but I've said it a few times.


tend to agree with you there used rope mainly for the Ob but changed to straps for the AI and used them successfully for ages. it more about the placement of the yak then anything else


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Astro
Just read your story on the AI.Glad to read it lives to float another day.
PS. I wan't a commision from your blog photo re Teemburra Barra.!!!!!


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

When I was driving back from Forster it was pitch black and still a couple of hours away from sydney. I couldnt see my trailer for the life of me. I passed a truck who flashed his high beams at me. Pulled over and half the yak is hanging over the side of the trailer. The rear strap had slipped down from the fattest part of the yak and come loose. Luckly I've always accounted for shit happening and always put a bike cable lock through the yak and attach it to the trailer so I still had that and the front strap holding it there. I'd have to say tho that the front strap would have been useless without the rear one when the yak decide it wanted to go over the side. I must have done a corner to quick or something. I still wonder how long it was like that for because I was on the freeway for a fair while and there aint much cornering on there.


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn straps, never trust 'em!

Might take 5 mins extra at the ramp but I always feed a bit of good old telecom rope through a scupper hole and around the trailer bars at each end. I still use straps to tie down, but - never trust 'em.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

For some reason I don't see anything?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ELM said:


> For some reason I don't see anything?


mods didn't like the link to another website...

anyway lost the AI off the roof of the car....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Ooops, all right. I gather it survived ok Astro


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Astro, you can go back and edit in the text if you want. No problems linking to other sites within reason, we just don't want our threads used to advertise other sites.
> 
> You could cut and paste your story in if you liked?


just being lazy, didn't even think about "advertising" josh's site who is more than happy to have links to akff and many other yak websites on his home page


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kraley said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Astro, you can go back and edit in the text if you want. No problems linking to other sites within reason, we just don't want our threads used to advertise other sites
> ...





> There's hundreds of examples of it on here. Let's not get all ***fish about it.


Embarassing - but unfortunately for yourself. All we asked for was an abstract so we don't serve as a (dishonest) advertising portal for some blog. ***fish deletes links. We just ask people to say 'I used to just post shit here, but now I am (for whatever reason) driviing you to another place to hear my input."

Fair enough - post wherever you want - but don't insincerely use our place to drive your traffic.

Do you see the problem? If you don't, why not?



> Remember what Paul and Michael said -
> 
> "Ebony and Ivory, lived together in perfect harmony"


I prefer more of the 'band on the run' post-beatels McCartney.



> Respectfully,
> Gra


[/quote]

With love,
Kraley[/quote]



> Why get all over us when we (politely) tell the offending party about via back-channels, but they decide to bring it out in the open here?


bit hard to hide when links are deleted before i am able to "fix' the situation

and as for being "disingenious" well after 2400 posts i think posting just one link to site that promotes akff would not be of such serious consequence. considering if i posted a link showing the latest sx48 lure or whatever this would nor be an issue.

at least i now know you think my contributions are shit ken and that i am insincere...thanks mate....keep up the good work building that community spirit

thanks gra i appreciate your support

cheers


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

hey can some one tell me the full story about the yak did it get run over by a car or droped from a tower please tell me some one.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kraley said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > at least i now know you think my contributions are shit ken and that i am insincere...thanks mate....keep up the good work building that community spirit
> ...


you love a play on words don't you ken...

so whats so insincere in my response??

i get asked nicely by matt that the link is inappropriate...why..i don't understand since akff members post links that send akff traffic elsewhere all the time. generally to sites that do not send traffic back unlike yakabout that has links on it's home page to akff. before i get a chance to do anything the link is removed and i try and explain the situation only to end up here

so what part of the acceptable use policy have i breached...i have as less affiliation to yakabout then i have here. there is no benefit i receive from josh, he has just asked me to contribute stories and blogs...am i selling stuff...no...do i benefit $$$ from this...no

how about a bit of fairness and equity..or has josh done something to ruffle akff feathers???


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

gra said:


> Sorry, just called it as it appearred to me immediately without too much thought either way. I love all of you equally. Please let me go now..
> 
> Gra


no problem gra...thanks for the show of support

cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

cmon ken if you want to abuse someone stop hiding behind fancy words...instead of obtuse you could have said dim witted, thick headed


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

[edited by mod]

_Driving to my local beach (Cape Hillsborough) today when I lost the AI off the roof of the car. There is an 8k stretch that is dirt road and after the 300 +mm of rain we got over Easter is very damaged. I always double check my ratchet straps to make sure the yak is secured very firmly due to the rough ride. My Subaru Outback handles this road very well indeed with it's rally bred handling and suspension. The nose of the kayak is in my field of vision as I drive so I can see any extra movement if the straps do come loose.

Everything was going well, the road had even been partly fixed when nearly the end of the dirt I saw out of the corner of my eye one of the ama start to slide off the racks and hit the dirt. At this point my mind processed a heap of information very quickly: I now have an unsecured yak on the roof: I am travelling at 70 km/h: my ama is in the middle of the road.

Braking would mean the yak would slide forward onto the bonnet, but I couldn't just keep going. So foot off accelerator, clutch in, shift down from 5th to 4th, lift clutch out slightly, gears engage a little, car slows&#8230;and the yak slides forward. To avoid running over the kayak I brake and the AI slides completely off the roof, bounces on the bonnet and slides 15 metres down the dirt road.

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH&#8230;

I pull up and run over to the kayak, nose ground down a bit and few deep scratches but otherwise fine. Collect ama and check ratchet straps, they are still done up. Check the roof rack cradles and they are fine. Put everything back secure again, check once, twice and three times before I get in and drive. I have no idea how both straps failed, they still work perfectly. I have been using this set now for 2 years and have never had a problem with them before. The kayak was not moving/bouncing anymore then usual, it was just the usual trip. The kayak will need some cosmetic surgery and the car along with the car.

I will now investigate alternatives and will probably get a set of those SPT lock down straps that Josh uses. I consider myself lucky - had this happened on a busy road or a car coming the other way it would have turned nasty very quickly. By the way, had a great sail but no fish....

Conclusion: after testing to see how it could have been possible for this to occur I have found that if the kayak is 30 cm or more forward from its usual position the whole lot becomes unstable and the yak can bounce enough the release the ratchet hooks on the roof racks. Move back into position and it is solid as a rock. I have now marked where the "safe" position is and will upgrade the ratchets to lock down straps.

Live and learn.... 
_

[edited by mod]


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

cmon ken if you want to abuse someone stop hiding behind fancy words...instead of obtuse you could have said dim witted, thick headed, stupid or slow...
so now i am a liar as well...seems you can not only take it but dish it out as well...good on ya...

apart from this ding dong we are having where have i gone after other mods?? i haven't

so if i said in my signature..."contributor to yakabout" with a link that would be okay??


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

its true AKFF has very good moderators ( on a whole ), however its been very noticeable for a long time now that one moderator gets his kicks stirring the pot , and trying to bamboozle people with big fancy words 
which by the way doesnt impress me whatso ever .
This same moderator seems to be smack bang in the middle of every thread that eventually gets locked .
He baits people , ridicules people and generally trys to inflame the situation as much as possible .
I talk to a few AKFFers and they say the same thing .
Im sure this post will no doubt be deleted or severely moderated , I can handle that but its a pity the other moderators arent moderating this moderator in question .
If you feel the need to cancel or terminate my membership to AKFF ... well thats up to you .


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone tell 'em to stick their heads in a bucket...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

DW, I have spoken to 3 moderators so far via PM. Still waiting for a conclusive response


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

see how wrong you can be without the visual aspect of communication...angry i am not...confused yes...upset at been called names and implying i am a liar...yes

starting a jihad...geez mate it's you that is making this emotive not me, i am just looking for answers

for the record you have called me or implied i am: dishonest, Obtuse (slow, dim witted, stupid) and insincere (deceitful, dishonest, two faced)

heres Matts pm to me:

Hey Astro

Glad its not you missing up there at the moment - unfortunately there is a problem with your post, if you want to post information on AKFF then post it up HERE, and try and avoid just using a link to another site. Sorry about that. Any queries or problems let me know.

Cheers
Matt

heres my reply:
looks like another oops then doesn't it....

sorry won't happen again

cheers
carl

so wheres the problem??? there isn't one in fact both matt and ant have shown a heap more professionalism and respect then yourself

get over yourself.... i am beginning to smell another martyr burning at the cross

just think if you had kept out of this i would have simply copy and pasted the story across and it would have been done and dusted.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

so is that it?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

..........40 minutes later.... _ _ _ _ _ ah the serenity.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

> so is that it?


Nup. I have had a good explanation from Lefty as to the actions behind the policy, which I do understand, but the underlying message is changing the way I think about content sharing, linking, etc. I'm still waiting to speak to the guys who I really want to discuss this with and until that happens (it won't be aired here), there is no resolution yet. Either way, there's nothing to see here


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

> Wrong


[5th Element computer voice/] That is correct ... [/5th element computer voice]

I truly apologise to all AKFF members this has been aired the way it has (believe me, I'd prefer to keep this to PMs) but Ken has said some very accusing things publicly, both about me and to Carl that I cannot let pass. And in doing so he's made a mountain of a molehill. Honestly, a part of me sees this as all petty bullshit I want no part of, but not only is he flat out wrong, he's also flat out being disrespectful on various levels. And its not the first time I've seen him act like this. He can bully most members here (as he likes to do in an effort to establish some form of superiority, as has already been mentioned here) because he is a mod, but he cannot bully me. He can silence me here if my words threaten his apparent holier-than-thou standing, but I have a platform with which I can air these views publicly, for longer, and to more observers. Whatever he deletes here will likely appear on yakabout...
dot com... dot AU

I didn't start this (had nothing to do with it actually) but I will end it.

Now I know how and why KFDU was formed.

Josh


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

so ken...grown a set of balls yet???


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Someone needs to pull the reigns on that donkey.

No problem with the issue. Big problem with the attitude.

There are other kayak forums ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

"oops....."
What an ironic subject title.

I can hear TISM's 'Where is the love?" playing softly in the background....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thread is locked guys, for good reason too :

I wont sit around and watch people tear each other new passages, some of you are close friends and some of you I have never met. The debate has been and gone and apart from appropriate channels this discussion is over on the forum, bear in mind I have read and re-read everyones post and am looking it from both sides. Things have been said that shouldnt have, I dont expect aplogogies I do expect people to respect one another enough to realise when an argument is over.

This message isnt about what has been said, more of a means to an end so to speak, and I am ending this...


----------

